# Singlehanded in the Caribbean and on the Great Lakes



## aerie (Jul 14, 2000)

I've been a member of Sailnet for a while but just discovered the forums only recently. I'm a two-boat owner by choice, one in the Caribbean and one on the Great Lakes. My fantasy is to live aboard full-time in the Caribbean and return to the Great Lakes during hurricane season. Unfortunately I haven't quite figured out the work thing as I feel I'm too young to stop working and start drawing on my 401K. I have settled on working part-time as an independent contractor, returning to the US to work periodically. I haven't found a partner to share my crazy lifestyle, so I primarily sail singlehanded, although I've never had a problem finding friends to sail with me in the Caribbean, or to help with a delivery on the Great Lakes. I am a member of the Great Lakes Singlehanded Society and have so far completed a singlehanded challenge (of 230 to 346nm) on four of the five Great Lakes, with sights on Lake Ontario in 2010. After that I can return to Lake Michigan.

Gail
s/v Gaiamar (Caribbean)
s/v Shanti (Great Lakes)


----------



## Superpickle (Oct 17, 2009)

Wow, what a Diff.. Two completely different worlds.. LOL.. 
IF, you can do a Survival on the 401K..... DO IT. and get a Honey from the Carib to share it with ;-)

and. Im Jealous


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Your crazy lifestyle sounds great ! I am new to the sailnet as well...welcome.
Sara


----------

